# Which would you choose



## almostvirgin (May 26, 2002)

Seeing Farrow's thread with that unbelievable case of Aurora models got me thinking along these lines - - 

If you could go back in time and buy any one Aurora kit...only one now, don't be greedy....which would you select???


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

I'd probably buy another Moonbus.


----------



## Steven Coffey (Jan 5, 2005)

the B-70 kit.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Seaview!


----------



## WarpCore Breach (Apr 27, 2005)

2001 Orion.


----------



## phrankenstign (Nov 29, 1999)

The Batmobile.


----------



## qtan (May 29, 2001)

The Fantastic Voyager!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Batmobile.

No, Moon Bus.

No, Voyager.

Oh hell....


----------



## DinoMike (Jan 1, 1970)

Archie's Car.


----------



## almostvirgin (May 26, 2002)

oops. Forgot to post mine - I'd get one of the Monster Scenes kits


----------



## Otto69 (Jan 2, 2004)

Sealab III


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

I'd Have to say A moonbus


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

Definitely a Moonbus...I held one in my hands once when I was 12 and opted for a Tiger tank instead....DOH!!!!


----------



## Buc (Jan 20, 1999)

Would be btwn a Moonbus, Batmobile or Wonder Woman!

Don't think I could buy just ONE!!

Buc


----------



## Scorpitat (Oct 7, 2004)

I had a batmobile, and a seaview when I was a wee one, ( damn, I wish I still had em )...so, I guess I'd want a moonbus. Anyone ever re-pop one of them, or are resins available of it?

Scorp


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

Definitely a Moonbus.


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Sealab or Moonbus. I can't decide!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Scorpitat said:


> I had a batmobile, and a seaview when I was a wee one, ( damn, I wish I still had em )...so, I guess I'd want a moonbus. Anyone ever re-pop one of them, or are resins available of it?
> 
> Scorp


 Monsters in Motion has a nice big 16" expensive resin one.
Federation Models sells the Planet X 7" Moon Bus for an exhorbitant sum. (Scroll down til you see it)


----------



## 1bluegtx (Aug 13, 2004)

Of course it would be Godzilla's Go-cart.

BRIAN


----------



## pagni (Mar 20, 1999)

Ummm. make mine a case of Big Frankies


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

I'd have a hard time choosing an Aurora kit. Probably one of the superhero ones.

Now, if ya wanna expand into old AMT kits, pre-ERTL takeover, I'd go with the Leif Erikson in a shot.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Only _one_? I suppose it would have to be Dr. Jekyll as Mr. Hyde, since that's the only kit from the "monster" series that Polar Lights didn't repop. I couldn't possibly explain why I have such a fondness for that rather boring little kit, but I do.


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

Gold Knight


----------



## AFILMDUDE (Nov 27, 2000)

Big Frankie! Big Frankie! Big Frankie!


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Godzilla's go kart, which I would sell and buy all the ones I really want, Including a PL repop of same.


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Yea, gotta be a big Franky. Of course, It would never seen the light of day, just rest comfortably in it's original shrinkwrap until the right time came along...
I suppose Godzilla's Go-Cart is more desirable, but I wasn't even aware of that particular kit way back when, while I remember seeing a stack of Gigantic Frankensteins on the shelf of the Globe store...


----------



## Parts Pit Mike (Jan 3, 2001)

No Question.... Monster Scenes Giant Insect.


Good Thread Idea by the way.


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

*scratching head* It would have to be one of the Knights. Either King Arthur or the Blue Knight of Milan...I've always been partial to Italy. But then, I'd love to have the Lone Ranger or Zorro...arrrrrrrrgh!


----------



## lonfan (Feb 11, 2001)

I'm gonna go with The Prehistoric Scenes "Jungle Swamp" I HAD one Once (in 1977) And proceeded to Lose ALL the Small Pieces (hey I was just a Li'l Lonfan then! lol) I hear now this is one of the Rarest of the PS Kits! So yeah The "Jungle Swamp" lol


JOHN/LONFAN


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Just one? Darn!

In that case, it would have to be either the Sealab or the Voyager.

I can get resin versions of the others. Monsters in Motion makes an excellent Moonbus and Wilco makes a nice resin repop of the Orion 2001. The Birsfx resin Voyager repop apparently has some fit issues so I'd have to think about that.

Wouldn't it be nice to have such problems!!

Huzz


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

i'd have to go with GIGANTIC FRANKENSTEIN . 
ya know we've all thought , if i could go back with some money and buy all those old kits , but we'd get arrested for counterfitting because all the dates on our funds would be from now lol . 
hb


----------



## lonfan (Feb 11, 2001)

Where's Tay66? NOBODY else wants any of the Prehistoric Scenes? I'm surprised lol
John/Lonfan


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

The PS kits can be had quite easily, right now, so the desirability factor is pretty low. I have all the ones I want.


----------



## ost15jr (Apr 4, 2002)

Dr J as Mr H -- Glows In The Dark!

:dude:


----------



## Otto69 (Jan 2, 2004)

Hmm, Monster Scenes..I forgot those were Aurora. But for it to be optimal I'd have to have the whole set.


----------



## lonfan (Feb 11, 2001)

*I Did Not Know This...*



F91 said:


> The PS kits can be had quite easily, right now, so the desirability factor is pretty low. I have all the ones I want.


 
Hey Really What's a Jungle Swamp Going for these Days? or a Tarpit? I really thought they were STILL HIGHLY SOUGHT AFTER! Wow I guess I gotta check E-Scam better! lol


John/Lonfan


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

Blackbeard


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Voyager, without a doubt!


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

I've gotten an almost complete Tarpit for 17$ on the eplace.
Swamps are more difficult to get complete, but the non-boxed buildups can be gotten for as little as 40$.



lonfan said:


> Hey Really What's a Jungle Swamp Going for these Days? or a Tarpit? I really thought they were STILL HIGHLY SOUGHT AFTER! Wow I guess I gotta check E-Scam better! lol
> 
> 
> John/Lonfan


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

Cool question, AV. I've still got a Moonbus in my stash so I can cross that one off. Never have seen the attraction for the big Frankie kit. I know, I know I'm in the minority on that one. The Monster scenes while a cool idea suffered much in the actual execution of the kits. The figures were stiff looking and lacking detail. The Vampirella kit in particular is terrible so no interest there.
I would probably have to pick from one of the four:

Chitty Chitty Bang Bang
Zorro
Lone Ranger
Tonto

OK, fifth choice:

Super Spy Car (James Bond's Aston Martin)


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

oh wow ! i hadn't thought of James Bond's Aston Martin Spy Car in forever . that was really a cool little kit . now for sure , there's one i wish PL had got around to redoing . 
i'd probably take that over a Big Frankie . i mean ya never see the JB car MIB ( or maybe i just don't look in the right places lol ) 
hb


----------



## lonfan (Feb 11, 2001)

BIG CHITTY's BIG CHITTY's ....Sorry But I really did forget about that Car ALSO Now that ya' mention it I wouldn't mind getting one of those MOD SQUAD Panel Wagon's either!

JOHN/LONFAN

WAIT A MINUTE TECHNICLY I COULD SAY SPOCK vs THREE HEADED SNAKE Couldn't I? lol SO FORGET ALL MY OTHER STATEMENTS I'd get the SPOCK!!!! lol


----------



## almostvirgin (May 26, 2002)

*I didn't know about Blackbeard. *If Lonfan can change his mind, ok maybe I'll change mine. 

Beck, I know u been around here for ions but I just noticed Hot Sp. under ur name...gosh, I inherited a little piece of land few yrs. ago in the Village on Cortez Lake - nice area. Seem to remember a bar named "Adult Daycare" or something. lol


----------



## lonfan (Feb 11, 2001)

Thanks Virg- BUT I DON'T think Techniclly I could say Spock, Cause Spocko was ONLY availible in AURORA Packaging in the UK I assume you ment American Versions? In That case Spocko would be Availible from AMT (later ERTL) but IF ya' would be Willin' to look the other way......lol Wow it's been along time since such a Thought Provoking Thread! Thanks

John/Lonfan


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

hey AV , that little pub is out on 7 south . i drive past there every day on my way to work . 
LMK if yer ever down this way and we can get together and talk models . 
hb


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Well, between the reissues of Polar Lights and others, some dumb luck at antique stores and my not having pitched _every_ Aurora kit I had as a kid, I've got most of what I'd want. If I can't have the Monster Scenes line as a single choice, then I'll go with the _Ragnarok _Atomic Space Plane (or whatever). I'm going just on it's description in the various Aurora history books - I haven't ever even seen the thing, but it sounds cool.


----------



## Darth Vender (Aug 2, 2000)

I would buy that King Kong / Godzilla twin pack from Murphy's Department Store that I so vividly remember and havent seen one or even heard anybody report about ANYWHERE ever since.


----------



## almostvirgin (May 26, 2002)

beck said:


> LMK if yer ever down this way and we can get together and talk models . hb


Might actually be down there 4 a weekend this fall so I will definitely do that!!!


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

AV , that sounds cool . just shoot me a PM or email when ya know when . 
hb


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

I'd buy another Batmobile (wonder woman second, T-Rex 3rd). I bought
my first Batmobile off the box of chocolate cookies. It came in a mailer box
(no box art) I loved that kit. About 7 years ago, I bought another (clean
build up) with the same mailer box I got mine in for $30.00. I can't believe I 
sold it!!


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

lonfan said:


> NOBODY else wants any of the Prehistoric Scenes? I'm surprised lol


Hey, I never said that!  But the question was which _one_ of the old Aurora kits would you buy. If we were able to choose more than one...well, lets just say I'd have to see a list of _all_ the kits Aurora ever produced just to make sure I didn't miss any! :thumbsup:


----------



## Raventree (Apr 28, 2005)

AH-56A Cheyenne
MBT-70
2001 Moonbus...

( I had all those as a child)


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

The Viking.


----------

